
Ask HN: Why is everyone updating Privacy Policy and Terms now? - prokes
I have received many emails in the past week from companies updating their Privacy Policy and Terms of Service, far more than normal. Why?
======
gargravarr
GDPR being rolled out in Europe, taking effect next month. Good news for
consumers, bad news for your inbox, I'm afraid.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation)

------
icedchai
Annoying, isn't it? I didn't read them last time. I won't read them this time.

~~~
twunde
This time, it may actually be readable and should disclose with whom your data
is shared with.

------
commonrt
Annoying af. From my understanding, it's a mix of:

\- GDPR rolling out in Europe \- Cambridge Analytica & Facebook issues and
learnings.

